# Become a driver in California with ITIN number ?



## Mattcali (Feb 19, 2016)

I was wondering is is possible to sing up to drive for uber using a ITIN(Individual Taxpayer Identification Number) instead of social security number in California since the background check website Checkr requires a social security number ?

Thank you.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

ITIN is only for business so to open up ITIN u need ss#. So I guess they are checking ur background not the business background so if u apply for a loan through ur business u need both.


----------

